# Repticon New Orleans



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
July 20 & 21, 2013

Where:
Sigur Civic Center ‎
8245 West Judge Perez Drive
Chalmette, LA 70043

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon New Orleans Show:
Repticon's presence in Louisiana continues to grow with the wonderful and inevitable Repticon New Orleans. Roll reptiles, amphibians, and other exotics into the flavor and scene of the Big Easy as this show promises to bring top quality animals to the area for enthusiastic herpers. The excitement of Repticon includes live animal presentations, thrilling raffles, and more to shop for than just animals as caging, supplies, and feeders will all be available. All this and more will be found at the Sigur Civic Center. Look to this page as Repticon New Orleans develops into another great Louisiana show, running twice in 2013!

For more information: Repticon New Orleans Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Already excited and been sitting on my tickets for a little while now.
any local froggers/vendors going?


----------

